# binhost

## antonellocaroli

Ho trovato questo su github per creare un binhost propio su github

https://github.com/spreequalle/gentoo-binhost

ma noncapisco poi come puó essere sfruttato l'host...

cioé non riesco a dare un url per il binhost

ottengo sempre un errore tipo

```
Error fetching binhost package info from......
```

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Da solo quell'errore ho dice altro? Hai creato un token github per potere pushare?

Ricorda che alcuni pacchetti, per questioni di licenze, dovresti compilarli con la use flag bindist attiva (firefox e' un esempio) se li ridistribuisci come binari.

Se non lo fai potresti avere problemi legali.

----------

## antonellocaroli

l'upload funziona e crea la relase in github.

anche se ho visto che le nuove versioni di portage non creano piú il tbz2 del binario ma creano un file xpak, ma questa é naltra storia

poi non so come impostare l'hot nel make.con per i binari...

tipo

PORTAGE_BINHOST="https://github.com/spreequalle/gentoo-binhost/releases/download/${CHOST}"

da quell'errore

e anche

PORTAGE_BINHOST="https://github.com/spreequalle/gentoo-binhost"

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *antonellocaroli wrote:*   

> PORTAGE_BINHOST="https://github.com/spreequalle/gentoo-binhost/releases/download/${CHOST}"

 

Al posto di questo devi mettere il tuo github. Praticamente dei cambiare la parte spreequalle/gentoo-binhost con il tuo

----------

## antonellocaroli

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

>  *antonellocaroli wrote:*   PORTAGE_BINHOST="https://github.com/spreequalle/gentoo-binhost/releases/download/${CHOST}" 
> 
> Al posto di questo devi mettere il tuo github. Praticamente dei cambiare la parte spreequalle/gentoo-binhost con il tuo

 

si certo il mio era unesempio, avevo fatto propio cosi.

Comunque se abilito le USE  bindist ho un problema

```
[ebuild     U  ] sys-fs/dosfstools-4.2::gentoo [4.1::gentoo] USE="iconv%* -compat -test (-udev%*)" 314 KiB

[ebuild   R    ] media-libs/freetype-2.10.4:2::gentoo  USE="X adobe-cff bindist* bzip2 cleartype_hinting png -brotli -debug -doc -fontforge -harfbuzz -infinality -static-libs -utils" 2,360 KiB

[ebuild   R    ] dev-libs/openssl-1.1.1j:0/1.1::gentoo  USE="asm bindist* zlib -rfc3779 -sctp -sslv3 -static-libs -test -tls-heartbeat -vanilla" CPU_FLAGS_X86="(sse2)" 9,611 KiB

[ebuild   R    ] dev-qt/qtnetwork-5.15.2-r1:5/5.15::gentoo  USE="bindist* ssl -connman -debug -gssapi -libproxy (-libressl) -networkmanager -sctp -test" 49,005 KiB

[ebuild  NS    ] dev-lang/python-3.9.1-r1:3.9::gentoo [3.8.7-r1:3.8::gentoo] USE="gdbm ipv6 ncurses readline sqlite ssl xml -bluetooth -build -examples -hardened (-libressl) -test -tk -verify-sig -wininst" 18,465 KiB

[ebuild   R    ] net-misc/openssh-8.4_p1-r3::gentoo  USE="X bindist* pam pie scp ssl -X509 -audit -debug -hpn -kerberos -ldns -libedit (-libressl) -livecd -sctp -security-key (-selinux) -static -test -xmss" 1,702 KiB

[ebuild   R    ] net-wireless/wpa_supplicant-2.9-r2::gentoo  USE="bindist* fils hs2-0 mbo mesh qt5 readline -ap -broadcom-sta -dbus -eap-sim -eapol-test -fasteap (-libressl) -macsec -p2p -privsep (-ps3) (-selinux) -smartcard -tdls -uncommon-eap-types (-wimax) -wps" 3,157 KiB

Total: 7 packages (1 upgrade, 1 in new slot, 5 reinstalls), Size of downloads: 84,611 KiB

!!! Multiple package instances within a single package slot have been pulled

!!! into the dependency graph, resulting in a slot conflict:

dev-libs/openssl:0

  (dev-libs/openssl-1.1.1j:0/1.1::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) USE="asm bindist zlib -rfc3779 -sctp -sslv3 -static-libs -test -tls-heartbeat -vanilla" CPU_FLAGS_X86="(sse2)" pulled in by

    >=dev-libs/openssl-1.1.1:0=[bindist=] required by (dev-qt/qtnetwork-5.15.2-r1:5/5.15::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) USE="bindist ssl -connman -debug -gssapi -libproxy (-libressl) -networkmanager -sctp -test"

                                ^^^^^^^^                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                   

    >=dev-libs/openssl-1.0.2k:0=[bindist=] required by (net-wireless/wpa_supplicant-2.9-r2:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) USE="bindist fils hs2-0 mbo mesh qt5 readline -ap -broadcom-sta -dbus -eap-sim -eapol-test -fasteap (-libressl) -macsec -p2p -privsep (-ps3) (-selinux) -smartcard -tdls -uncommon-eap-types (-wimax) -wps"

                                 ^^^^^^^^                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                  

    >=dev-libs/openssl-1.1.0g:0[bindist=] required by (net-misc/openssh-8.4_p1-r3:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) USE="X bindist pam pie scp ssl -X509 -audit -debug -hpn -kerberos -ldns -libedit (-libressl) -livecd -sctp -security-key (-selinux) -static -test -xmss"

                                ^^^^^^^^                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                              

  (dev-libs/openssl-1.1.1j:0/1.1::gentoo, installed) USE="asm zlib -bindist -rfc3779 -sctp -sslv3 -static-libs -test -tls-heartbeat -vanilla" CPU_FLAGS_X86="(sse2)" pulled in by

    dev-libs/openssl:0=[-bindist] required by (net-wireless/hostapd-2.9-r3:0/0::gentoo, installed) USE="crda ipv6 suiteb wps -internal-tls (-libressl) -logwatch -netlink -savedconfig -sqlite"

                        ^^^^^^^^                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                 

    dev-libs/openssl:0/1.1=[-bindist] required by (net-wireless/hostapd-2.9-r3:0/0::gentoo, installed) USE="crda ipv6 suiteb wps -internal-tls (-libressl) -logwatch -netlink -savedconfig -sqlite"

                            ^^^^^^^^                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                 

It might be possible to solve this slot collision

by applying all of the following changes:

   - dev-libs/openssl-1.1.1j (Change USE: -bindist)

   - net-misc/openssh-8.4_p1-r3 (Change USE: -bindist)

   - dev-qt/qtnetwork-5.15.2-r1 (Change USE: -bindist)

   - net-wireless/wpa_supplicant-2.9-r2 (Change USE: -bindist)

 * IMPORTANT: 17 news items need reading for repository 'gentoo'.

 * Use eselect news read to view new items.
```

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Si lo so quella use flag crea un sacco di problemi, inoltre in certi programmi come ad esempio firefox cambiano brand (una volta compilato con bindist si chiamera' Aurora).

Un'altra soluzione e' di non caricare quei pacchetti sul binhost.

--edit--

per il problema di fetching non saprei come aiutarti non ho mai fatto un binhost e men che meno fatto su github, mi spiace.

----------

